# Got more bad news last night



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

My younger brother (he is 19) went to the doctor in Feb for a yearly checkup. They discovered is iron count was 20. I guess it is supposed to be above 30. The doc had him see another doc 2 days later. His iron count was down to 17. They wanted him to have a colonoscopy and Brad refused. He just went back yesterday for a recheck and his iron count is down to 7! He finally agreed to have a colonscopy and now they also want to do an Upper GI. They are going to schedule it for Monday. 

I talked to a nurse that works for our company and she said that more then likely it is not going to be something as simple as changing his diet. Something is seriously wrong. She said it could be colon cancer or leukemia. Of the two she said to pray for leukemia. Since leukemia is usually treatable.

My whole family is scared to death.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG! My thoughts and prayers are with your family...I hope he gets a good report!!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

kristi.. i'm so, so sorry







that is extremely scary. i hope everything turns out OK







i don't pray alot, but i'll be praying for him









i know how you feel.. there was a brief moment where the doctors thought i had leukemia.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh my goodness, who would not be scared ! But colon cancer at age 19 ? that would be unusual so young. I hope your brother will be ok. If something is caught early on nowadays there is a good chance of recovery.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I wish him and your family well! This is very sad news. I'll be thinking about ya!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jun 1 2005, 10:29 AM
> *Oh my goodness, who would not be scared ! But colon cancer at age 19 ? that would be unusual so young. I hope your brother will be ok. If something is caught early on nowadays there is a good chance of recovery.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67624*


[/QUOTE]


My thoughts are with you and your family. Colon cancer can hit the young, unfortunetly it happened to someone I know.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

My Prayers are with you all as you try and figure out what is in fact wrong with your brother. Keep positive and pray.









Susan


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

That is so scary and he is so young. I am glad he is going to have the procedures done. It is a ruling out process at this point, they start with the easiest possible and start ruling out possibilities. I will keep him in my prayers as well as your family.........


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear this. Try to stay positive until all tests are done. I've heard of situations where it turned out to be something that wasn't as bad as originally thought. Le'ts pray that that is the situation with your brother.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way. I hope all works out to be ok.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Kristi,
I will keep your brother and your family in my prayers....don't freak out, that's what testing is for, to find out for SURE what the problem may be. Please, also, do not take "well meaning" advice from anyone, even a "nurse". A nurse should know enough to NOT make guesses....they are NOT trained for that, that's why we have Doctors. Breath, and remember, we are all here to support you in any way we can. PM me if you want to....








Melana


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh, Kristi! So sorry to hear that! We will keep you and your family in our prayers!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jun 1 2005, 11:45 AM
> *I am so sorry to hear this.  Try to stay positive until all tests are done. I've heard of situations where it turned out to be something that wasn't as bad as originally thought. Le'ts pray that that is the situation with your brother.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67638*


[/QUOTE]

I agree, try your best to think positive. 10 years ago my Dr. thought I may have sickle cell because I was not keeping vitamin B in my system. It turned out I as just anemic.
I will keep your bother in my prayers.


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

I am so sorry.







You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry, try to be positive as much as you can, I will also pray for your brother and your family.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh Kristi!














I will keep you and your family in my prayers!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Aw Kristi,So sorry to hear this.Everyone has to try to stay positive. I know how hard it is for you all.Prayers coming that all will end up well. Tell your brother that positive thinking has been proven to help the outcome of many things.So stay strong ,all of you.







We're here for ya girl.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg!! leukemia IS treatable? Always?? When i was growing up a girl that lived on my block dead of leukemia.. why couldnt they treat her?








I really hope things turn out good... my prayers are with your whole family.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jun 1 2005, 12:58 PM
> *omg!!  leukemia IS treatable?  Always??  When i was growing up a girl that lived on my block dead of leukemia.. why couldnt they treat her?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I think she meant the survival rate is a lot higher then colon cancer.


----------



## Jolie (May 16, 2005)

Oh Hun, I'm sorry to read about this. don't worry, the universe will conspier and everything will fall into place. My best friends mom is dying of cancer, it started in the ovarys and just spread everywhere, she has done many (7) rounds of kemo. Then a few weeks ago we found out his dad has testicular cancer, still to soon to see whats needed. I got to Devins house to see him mom as much as I can, Oh by the way... one of her favorate things is JOLIE!!!! 
Your brother is young and strong! With the love around him he will rise.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jun 1 2005, 12:58 PM
> *omg!!  leukemia IS treatable?  Always??  When i was growing up a girl that lived on my block dead of leukemia.. why couldnt they treat her?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

sometimes treatments dont work with some people


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

that sucks







i hope he gets better.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Honestly I have learned that usually there is a lot they can do for both cancers. I'm praying for all of you. ((hugs)) Please keep us updated!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about your brother!! I'm sending my good thoughs.









-c


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Sending you our thought and prayers, We hope everything turns out all right. thank god he had a check up, most teens don't .


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jun 1 2005, 12:58 PM
> *omg!!  leukemia IS treatable?  Always??  When i was growing up a girl that lived on my block dead of leukemia.. why couldnt they treat her?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

There have been huge advancements in the treatments of leukemias recently. There are also different types, so depending on what type it is there are better chances. His age definately is a good thing (if its indeed blood cancer).

As I've said I will keep you in my prayers and we will all hope it is neither of those things. I agree with Mel that even with the best intentions I wouldnt take the opinion of your friend so quickly. Wait for the tests and hang in there.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, guys! I really appreciate your thougthts and prayers. It is going to be a long 5/6 days. Hopefully they will be able to tell us soon after that what is wrong.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Awww, how awful it must be to have the threat of serious illness hanging over your little brother. Any thought of even minor health issues freak me out, especially when people I love are involved. I'll be thinking positive, hoping for the best, and sending good thoughts your way (and your brother's way).


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 1 2005, 04:41 PM
> *I am so sorry, try to be positive as much as you can, I will also pray for your brother and your family.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I don't post here often..usually just lurking but I want you to know how sad I feel for your brother. I just can't imagine how he and his loved ones are feeling. Just know that even strangers care. Please keep us posted


----------



## maltese momma (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jun 1 2005, 10:21 AM
> *My younger brother (he is 19) went to the doctor in Feb for a yearly checkup.  They discovered is iron count was 20.  I guess it is supposed to be above 30.  The doc had him see another doc 2 days later.  His iron count was down to 17.  They wanted him to have a colonoscopy and Brad refused.  He just went back yesterday for a recheck and his iron count is down to 7!  He finally agreed to have a colonscopy and now they also want to do an Upper GI.  They are going to schedule it for Monday.
> 
> I talked to a nurse that works for our company and she said that more then likely it is not going to be something as simple as changing his diet.  Something is seriously wrong.  She said it could be colon cancer or leukemia.  Of the two she said to pray for leukemia.  Since leukemia is usually treatable.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
We will keep you in our prayers..


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Kristi! im so sorry you and your family is going through this. I hope it all turns out well for him. he will be in my thoughts


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jun 1 2005, 08:21 AM
> *My younger brother (he is 19) went to the doctor in Feb for a yearly checkup.  They discovered is iron count was 20.  I guess it is supposed to be above 30.  The doc had him see another doc 2 days later.  His iron count was down to 17.  They wanted him to have a colonoscopy and Brad refused.  He just went back yesterday for a recheck and his iron count is down to 7!  He finally agreed to have a colonscopy and now they also want to do an Upper GI.  They are going to schedule it for Monday.
> 
> I talked to a nurse that works for our company and she said that more then likely it is not going to be something as simple as changing his diet.  Something is seriously wrong.  She said it could be colon cancer or leukemia.  Of the two she said to pray for leukemia.  Since leukemia is usually treatable.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I hope everything will be okay with your brother. But low hematocrit doesn't always have to mean cancer. Was he diagnosed with iron deficient anemia? There are other hematology disorders. Also, survival rates on the types of leukemias young people get are excellent (especially the ones children get - Kodie's mom). Are his doctors doing bone marrow biopsy? I would also be sure to get a second opinion at an academic center.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Jun 1 2005, 10:37 PM
> *I hope everything will be okay with your brother.  But low hematocrit doesn't always have to mean cancer.  Was he diagnosed with iron deficient anemia?  There are other hematology disorders.  Also, survival rates on the types of leukemias young people get are excellent (especially the ones children get - Kodie's mom).  Are his doctors doing bone marrow biopsy?  I would also be sure to get a second opinion at an academic center.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67892*


[/QUOTE]
They did some blood work back in Feb and he was not anemic and did not have mono. They might have tested him for some other things but those are the 2 I remember. Right now they are just scheduling the colonoscopy and upper GI. My mom told me last night they are going to the colonscopy and upper GI on Monday at 3:30. Which works out good for him because he works Sunday until 3:30 so he doesn't have to start liquid diet until after work.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i feel so bad for you














let me know if you need anything, and keep the updates coming


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Kristi, 
I am so sorry to hear about all of this. I can tell you for one that a colonoskopy isn't fun, but very worth it. I know some tests are not fun, and it's the last thing that you want to do, but it is all worth it in the end. 

I will keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, today is the day of the procedure. He goes in at 3:30 CST (so in about 1hr 40 min). He is really scared but refuses to talk about it. I guess he couldn't sleep last night so his friends came and picked him up at 2:30 this morning. His directions on drink the gross stuff are different then mine and my mom's. His said to pour equal amounts of the 1.5oz into 3 glasses and then add 8oz of a clear liquid to each glass. YUCK! That means he has to drink 24oz. of the crap. He had to do that twice. My mom had a really hard time getting him to drink the last 24oz. this morning. I heard there was a lot of cussing involved on Brad's part.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Good luck!








I know you and your family must be very anxious as well. -_- 
Keep us posted.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

You, your brother and your entire family will remain in my prayers...the hard part of the test is almost over now...all that drinking so that you can get an upset stomach....yuk.

I wish him the best

Susan


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Kristi ~ I was wondering about your brother earlier today. I know several people who have had the test say the preparation is far worse than the actual test ~ although that doesn't mean much.....

Please keep us posted and know that we're thinking about you and yours.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Good luck! I'm hoping for the best


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CandicePK_@Jun 6 2005, 02:05 PM
> *Kristi ~ I was wondering about your brother earlier today.  I know several people who have had the test say the preparation is far worse than the actual test ~ although that doesn't mean much.....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69700*


[/QUOTE]
I had to have a colonoscopy this past January. The actually procedure was fine. I didn't remember a thing after they gave me the drugs. Lets just say they are really good drugs. I totally agree thar the prep (drinking the stuff) is the worst. I still can't stand even thinking of drinking the stuff. I got the first one done but the one I had to drink the morning of the procedure I throw up right after I finished drinking it. If I ever have to do it again I don't think I could drink it. I would have to see if there was a pill or shot or something else I could do.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers to your brother......Let us know how things go.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

any word on your brother? I'll be praying!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Jun 6 2005, 04:10 PM
> *any word on your brother?  I'll be praying!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69740*


[/QUOTE]
Haven't heard anything yet. I'm leaving soon so I will let you guys know tomorrow how it went.

Thanks!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

We are just keeping you all in our prayers....


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, that is scary, you and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

ohhh i hope the tests turn out ok









let us know as soon as you can


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I hope everything went well am anxious to hear how your brother is. You are all in my prayers.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

We found out he definitly has Crohn's Disease. He also had some "bumps" in his stomach. They took a biopsy and are waiting on the results of that. The doctor wasn't sure if it was related to the Crohn's Disease or not.

He has to go back to the doctor in 2 weeks. That is when they will start him on meds. Between now and then the doctor wants us to do a lot of research on Crohn's disease and come with a lot of questions. So if anyone knows of any good websites or books where we can get information on it please let me know. The doctor did tell us about CCFA website.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Is this the same thing as irritable bowel syndrome?









From what I read I think it is... Both my grandmothers have this. They have both had surgery for this. You have to watch what you eat I believe. No seeds, nuts... etc...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Crohns is not nearly as bad as cancer or leukemia would have been is it?
I don't know anything about it, I am just asking..


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jun 7 2005, 10:39 AM
> *Crohns is not nearly as bad as cancer or leukemia would have been is it?
> I don't know anything about it, I am just asking..
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I haven't really read up on it but from what I've heard it can be pretty nasty but is it is usually treatable. I printed out a bunch of things and I'm going to read them tonight. I'll let you know more tomorrow.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jun 7 2005, 10:53 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't really read up on it but from what I've heard it can be pretty nasty but is it is usually treatable. I printed out a bunch of things and I'm going to read them tonight. I'll let you know more tomorrow.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70050
[/B][/QUOTE]


K!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awww I'm so sorry! Sheila's son has that disease. You can talk to her about it. I think over all, he's been ok. Tell him I give him lots of XOXO's!







JUST KIDDING!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jun 7 2005, 10:58 AM
> *Awww I'm so sorry!  Sheila's son has that disease.  You can talk to her about it.  I think over all, he's been ok.  Tell him I give him lots of XOXO's!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I don't think I knew that!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Ya'll didn't know about that? hmmm, thought she posted it on the board. *Freak me, I am forever confused*

Crohn's disease



> Crohn's disease causes inflammation in the small intestine. Crohn's disease usually occurs in the lower part of the small intestine, called the ileum, but it can affect any part of the digestive tract, from the mouth to the anus. The inflammation extends deep into the lining of the affected organ. The inflammation can cause pain and can make the intestines empty frequently, resulting in diarrhea.
> 
> Crohn's disease is an inflammatory bowel disease (IBD), the general name for diseases that cause inflammation in the intestines. Crohn's disease can be difficult to diagnose because its symptoms are similar to other intestinal disorders such as irritable bowel syndrome and to another type of IBD called ulcerative colitis. Ulcerative colitis causes inflammation and ulcers in the top layer of the lining of the large intestine.
> 
> ...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I know a few people who are living with Crohns. It can be nasty during a flareup, but is controllable.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The sister of one of my friends has Crohn disease. They flew her over here from France to have surgery in the late 70's. She is constantly under medication as far as I know and has some flare ups from time to time, some of them pretty bad. There is no cure for it at this time.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jun 7 2005, 06:16 AM
> *We found out he definitly has Crohn's Disease.  He also had some "bumps" in his stomach.  They took a biopsy and are waiting on the results of that.  The doctor wasn't sure if it was related to the Crohn's Disease or not.
> 
> He has to go back to the doctor in 2 weeks.  That is when they will start him on meds.  Between now and then the doctor wants us to do a lot of research on Crohn's disease and come with a lot of questions.  So if anyone knows of any good websites or books where we can get information on it please let me know.  The doctor did tell us about CCFA website.
> ...


[/QUOTE]







l I 've had Crohn's Disease for 21 years, the first years were really hard but now I 'm on Remicade this is an IV med that u get every 6 to 8 weeks I've been on alot of meds this seems to do the trick for me. so ask your dr. about it, their coming out with some great meds. 
I go to the IBD research center at Cedar Sinai Hospital in Los Angeles , I would highly recomend, you look into a research center they have all the latest drugs and test and sense its a research center they can give different doses than a regular dr. They made a huge difference for me . If you have any questions you can email me will try to help I know its not a fun disease but he can live with it and get it under control. Tell him to hang in there it can get better








Theresa


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jun 7 2005, 10:58 AM
> *Awww I'm so sorry!  Sheila's son has that disease.  You can talk to her about it.  I think over all, he's been ok.  Tell him I give him lots of XOXO's!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Im suprised you remembered that







But yes my oldest son has Crohns. He has had it for 3 years now. When it was first discoved,he had to have emergency surgery to remove 3 and 1/2 feet of his small bowel. He has since had 2 more sugeries ,where they have gone in and repaired areas where it has weakened his sugery area.He is on meds for life and is unable to work(he is 32 yrs) He has a very difficult time with it.Some ppl. that have it ,seem to be able to control it with the meds.Other ppl. end up having many sugeries and may ultimitly end up with a colostomy bag. It CAN cause alot of dicomfort and pain for some ppl.Which is Michaels case, and other ppl. have very few problems. There is no one elese in our family that has it,so it was a shock for us all. But Kristi there are tons of sites that have lots of info,and if I can help in any way please let me know.Just because he has it doesnt mean that he will have the worst case senerio.So try not to be upset ,it sounds like they have found it early. And B/C&N Thank you for remembering.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Jun 7 2005, 09:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im suprised you remembered that







But yes my oldest son has Crohns. He has had it for 3 years now. When it was first discoved,he had to have emergency surgery to remove 3 and 1/2 feet of his small bowel. He has since had 2 more sugeries ,where they have gone in and repaired areas where it has weakened his sugery area.He is on meds for life and is unable to work(he is 32 yrs) He has a very difficult time with it.Some ppl. that have it ,seem to be able to control it with the meds.Other ppl. end up having many sugeries and may ultimitly end up with a colostomy bag. It CAN cause alot of dicomfort and pain for some ppl.Which is Michaels case, and other ppl. have very few problems. There is no one elese in our family that has it,so it was a shock for us all. But Kristi there are tons of sites that have lots of info,and if I can help in any way please let me know.Just because he has it doesnt mean that he will have the worst case senerio.So try not to be upset ,it sounds like they have found it early. And B/C&N Thank you for remembering.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70367
[/B][/QUOTE]

I didn't know this about your son, or else I didn't remember...








So sorry that his case is so bad...








With your experience and Theresa's.... you all will be a great support for Lexi's mom...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jun 7 2005, 10:00 PM
> *I didn't know this about your son, or else I didn't remember...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thats ok,remember when I went to Tenn. I went for his last sugery.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Kristi,

Crohn's Disease definitely has outbreaks but is generally controllable with medications. There can be some complications but the prognosis is generally pretty good. I am sure that's what caused your brother's anemia (due to probably minor bleeding). Its great that they have a diagnosis.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Sheila, I remembered because as soon as you told me about it, I looked up information about it and talked to my bf about it (he loves topics of science). I hope his surgery went well.

Does it make any difference in catching the disease and treating it ASAP?








to Sheila's family, Theresa, and Lexi's family! Take care!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Yup.. this sounds just like both of my grandmothers. They have both had sugeries to repair or take out part of the bowel. I dunno if its their age or because they smoke but they always have a hard time healing from surgery. My one grandmother was on a colostomy bag for awhile because of infection. She has also been opened up again to clean out the area because of infection. My other grandmother has a baddd scar from the surgery.. when they did the surgery they didnt stitch her up. Instead they let her heal with the wound open. When it healed up her stomach now looks like a butt. haha.. not to laugh at it but she does now because there isnt anything she can do about it.







I personally think its horrible but she laughs. Not to scare you Kristi. I just wanted to let you know what my grandmothers went through.. but they are both around 70 yrs old... i'm sure your brother is going to do just fine!
















I know from being around my grandmothers that you cant eat seeds!!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Lexi's Mom I'm wishing your brother (and all the people that love him) the very best so his illness can be controlled. I'm sure you're relieved to have a definative diagnosis!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

yikes crohn's disease doesn't look very fun







i hope that nothing else is diagnosed


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, guys! I think his might be at the beginning stages because the only problems he has had is that his iron count was really low. I'm hoping this is the case. He is so active that I can't picture him not being able to not do all the things he loves.

I still have not gotten a chance to read all the stuff I printed off (planning to read them this weekend on the plane now).


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so glad this was an early diagnosis. It must be a relief to have the diagnosis instead of all that wondering.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jun 8 2005, 10:42 AM
> *I'm so glad this was an early diagnosis.  It must be a relief to have the diagnosis instead of all that wondering.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I agree


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well I sure hope your brother stays fit and well and takes good care of himself. It must be a relief in a way to know it wasn't something much worse, at least Crohns is treatable and with a good diet he may still enjoy a good quality life.
I wish him all the very best in managing his health in the future.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I am sooo sorry about everything. I know a person who was just diagnosed with Chrones Disease, she had a hard time in the begining but now she is fine. This is definitely a better outcome than any type of Cancer though. I hope your brother gets better and does well! Good luck


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

We found out last week that the "spots" in his stomach are also Crohn's. The doctor had heard of this but had NEVER seen it before. Brad goes tomorrow at 2:30 for his follow-up appointment. My mom and I are putting together a list of questions to ask the doctor. We would appreciate any help we can get. So far we have: 


> - Which Crohns does Brad have?
> - What level is Brad’s illness?
> - Does Brad have signs of fistulas?
> - Difference between Crohns and Collitis?  Are we sure Brad doesn’t have Collitis?
> ...


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 11 2005, 06:12 PM
> *I am  sooo sorry about everything.  I know a person who was just diagnosed with Chrones Disease, she had a hard time in the begining but now she is fine.  This is definitely a better outcome than any type of Cancer though.  I hope your brother gets better and does well!  Good luck
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71695*


[/QUOTE]


Is Crohnes linked with any other condition? I know alot of times if you have something it leaves you predispositioned to something else.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ok I asked my friend whose sister has Crohns. She has it for 30 years in her intestines and now it's going in her stomach too. It's unusual to start in the stomach it's rather the other way around. If you have Crohn, you have collitis. Is your brother nervous or anxious ? That could be a trigger. *It's not hereditary and his brother or sister cannot get it*. My friend and her other sister don't have it. Their mother had typhoid fever when she was pregnant and they suppose this is the reason that this sister came down with it. Typhoid affects the intestines. If he is not in pain he is lucky. When it gets real bad, she takes cortisone. Doctors told her that she is still alive probably because she is smoking. Apparently cigarette smoking is good for the intestines. This lady is in Spain. Your brother is better off here in the States because there has been more research done about Crohn here. *But your brother should see a Doctor that specializes in Crohn disease*. Crohn is sclerosis of the intestinal walls. Hope this helps. I am real sorry for your brother.


----------

